# big 8 down! 11/29/11



## walleyewrangler13 (Apr 2, 2010)

well i scouted since spring, through summer, all the way up till opening day of archery for this buck. Put feeders up during this summer to help keep him on the farm. Until he dissapeared after the first couple days of archery, he just quit coming to the corn, no trail cam pics of him anymore. i thought he either got hit by a car (since the farm is off a really busy highway), or shot by another hunter. i hunted all archery season, youth gun season, and now gun season for this buck. being only 16 makes it really hard with school and everything, but i still put in countless hours, everyday i could possibly get out i was out there. and it finally payed off!

Got in the stand yesterday evening late, around 3:45. didnt see anything, heard very few shots in the area, it wasnt looking too promising. Then around 5:00 i heard something coming through the standing corn field in front of me, quickly realized it was the big 8! grabbed my gun off the hook, and got positioned just to see him walk straight into a thicket, i didnt have a shot. i Stayed patient and watched him walk off. Waited a few minutes and hit my grunt call, and nothing, he kept walking. hes about 70 yards into the thicket at this point, so i hurry and grab my flextone, threw a couple doe bleats at him, and not even 10 seconds and he was trotting right back out infront of me. my heart was racing now, and i was starting to get really nervous. i found him in the scope, stopped him 40 yards out, and put a hornady sst right through the heart! he ran about 40 yards into a hallow and went down! called my dad, told him to get to the farm right away, got down out of the stand and put my hands on my buck! hes not the biggest buck by no means, but he means a lot to me, as iv been scouting, and hunting him all year. i now learned that putting the time in your stand, will eventually pay off. what a great experience!











It was a very long drag out through the mud, and as you can see he is a really big bodied deer. probably around 250lbs at least. better pics to come. thanks for reading!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice buck , what a wide rack!


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice buck. I love the huge brow tines


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Nice buck! Congrats!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Awesome story. Awesome pictures. Awesome Buck!!! Great story man and your right....the hardwork and time put in does pay off! Great Job!


----------



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

I would say that is a big 8 very nice and congrats....


----------



## Networthy (Dec 22, 2008)

Great story, and overall experience! Congrats!!


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Awesome buck! congrats!


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

A job well done!!!


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Sweeet! Good buck ,,congrats


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats on a Great Buck. Terrific rack and a enjoyable story.


----------



## Team Pursuit (Mar 27, 2008)

congrats on a really nice buck !!!!!!! thats the way to stick it out


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

All these congrates and a nice buck, but: Deer Gun Season, Youth Deer Gun Season, the Early Muzzleloader Season, and Statewide Muzzleloader Season hours for deer hunting are 1/2 hour before sunrise to sunset. November 29 5:02pm,
http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/sunrise_east.aspx

I hope you marked your tag for 5pm.


----------



## Eye Spy (Sep 14, 2006)

I totally agree on the congrats, but I was thinking the same thing about the time of kill. There are a lot of people who do not know or choose not to follow the law. Two years ago, I watched a guy shooot a big 10 point that I had been chasing 14 minutes after legal shooting light. Last night, I heard people still shooting at 5:20.


----------



## walleyewrangler13 (Apr 2, 2010)

i wasnt sure if the shot was legal or not. so i checked my made calls, and when i made the call to my dad to tell him i had shot one, it was at 4:56. so it was completely legal.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Very good then, glad you made a call and checked the timing. Don't you love it when you have him on camera, then you down him later. Way to stick it out to the end.


----------



## walleyewrangler13 (Apr 2, 2010)

Header said:


> Very good then, glad you made a call and checked the timing. Don't you love it when you have him on camera, then you down him later. Way to stick it out to the end.


absolutely love it. i literally have hundreds of pics of him. i tried so hard to get him all year, just when i began to think it wasnt gonna happen, it did! thanks everyone.


----------



## turkey guy 88 (Apr 13, 2009)

Great buck Congrats


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

Very regal eight pointer! Congratulations 


Sent from my DROIDX


----------

